# numeración de cables automatica eplan P8



## mostruo2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando ser autodidacta con mi Eplan P8, ya hace algún tiempo que lo voy trasteando y me va bastante bien, solo hay una pequeña cosa pero importantísima que no encuentro la forma de hacerlo, es la numeración automática de los cables, lo he probado de varias formas pero no lo consigo, siempre tengo que acabar numerando los cables uno a uno manualmente, hay una forma que creo que es la correcta que es:
teniendo seleccionada la pagina que quiero numerar, le doy a datos de proyecto-uniones-numeración-designar, se me abre un nuevo dialogo pidiendome ajustes y marco la opción de todos excepto establecidos manualmente, despues selecciono de nuevo la pagina, y de nuevo datos de proyecto-uniones-numeración-colocar,se me abre de nuevo un dialogo de ajustes y selecciono estandar, y despues me aparecen los simbolos de numeración, pero sin numeros, solo me salen 4 simbolos de interrogante, a ver si alguien me puede echar una manita con esto, venga muchas gracias a todos.


----------

